# pentax k1000 and 50mm f/1.2



## den9 (Jan 3, 2010)

i have an oppurtunity to get this for 50 bucks, im mostly interested in the lens, i just want a cheap manual focus to carry in a backpack. im just wondering on the sharpness of this lens. the only thing holding me back is that its located in the ghetto.
PENTAX K1000 SE 35mm SLR Manual Focus Camera with 50mm Lens


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2010)

The lens is not an f/1.2, but a 1:2, meaning f/2, as in f/2.0. The 1:2 nomenclature is a pretty common, older way of describing that the lens's maximum aperture is 50mm 1 to 2 or 1/2 or 

50 millimeters (with an aperture the width of which is) 1/2 of 50mm

This is a very common Pentax 50mm f/2 lens of the 1980's-1990's vintage. It's a K-mount, manual focus lens. The camera and lens combo is, I guess, worth $50, but in today's depressed market for 35mm film cameras, I think $50 is the absolute TOP price I'd pay for a K1000 with one of those lenses....  I think a fair market value for a Pentax 50 f/2 (lens only) of that vintage is about $25.


----------



## den9 (Jan 3, 2010)

ah nm, not worth it to me. thanks for clearing that up


----------

